# High School Bass Tourn. Miller's Ferry



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

June 18, 2011
Dunns Sports/Gettin' Outdoors High School Open Bass Tournament. $1000 guaranteed 1st place. Any Questions or comments, call in 1-800-245-9532. McNider Marine has thrown in $200 fishing tackle gift card for the big fish. Weigh in location is the Miller's Ferry Marina.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

whats the entry fee?


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

$20 per person, individual competition. Email me at [email protected] if you want a flyer with more info.


----------

